# [Wet Thumb Forum]-algae of hair/slime type



## imported_Soggy (Feb 6, 2003)

I also have this green hair type (as descriptions seem to avoid the stuff) Ive been trying a low tech slow growth tank ala walstad but this algae is the main culprit. I would take a small twig and twirl-twirl away until i get a pencil thick slimy green slimy tangled slimy mat of slimy algae. 
Also, i can only obtain otocinclus and american flagfish (jordanella) will they work. The tank is healthy and im actually harvesting a few baby dwarf neons on a daily basis.


----------



## imported_Soggy (Feb 6, 2003)

I also have this green hair type (as descriptions seem to avoid the stuff) Ive been trying a low tech slow growth tank ala walstad but this algae is the main culprit. I would take a small twig and twirl-twirl away until i get a pencil thick slimy green slimy tangled slimy mat of slimy algae. 
Also, i can only obtain otocinclus and american flagfish (jordanella) will they work. The tank is healthy and im actually harvesting a few baby dwarf neons on a daily basis.


----------

